# how to make normal USB work with ps2



## jaTT_puNJabi82 (Mar 24, 2008)

hey guys is dere ny way i can make my normal flash USB stick works with my ps2.


----------



## slugger (Mar 25, 2008)

*PS2 Independence Exploit*

usb drive recognition can be invoked by using the necessary softwares and games that support usb drives


----------



## Renny (Mar 25, 2008)

U must use Action Replay Max.


----------

